# Downtown Deco Downtown Overlook Hotel pilot model.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

The HO Scale Downtown Overlook pilot model is finished. The ducting on the roof is cast as one piece for simplicity. I'll do an official photo shoot in a few days but i thought you'd guys would like to see finished pilot on the workbench. As always, the master patterns are carved one brick at a time. 

So, how do you like it?

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it looks great!

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

looks like the real thing.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Someone suggested the awning was too large. They were right : 
) I revised it a bit.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Stunning work. Absolutely life-like.


----------



## DougFlecher (7 mo ago)

Great work, it looks absolutely real. I wonder how long it took you to make such a piece of art. You could become a great architecture designer! The world has a lack of creative heads in this field, imo. I was having a day off in a hotel near me, and I was stunned because I couldn’t even imagine how many months or years it took to create such a cozy place. I think you must become a professional architect who will provide people with these well-designed houses. As for me, I would rent your accommodation. Good luck and let the inspiration come to you every day!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Old thread from 2018...hope the OP is still around to answer your query!
By now, it would be cool for an update and a picture of it in its final resting place.


----------

